# Two Steps From Hell - Enchantress [Midi Mockup]



## Marcin M (Jun 14, 2017)

Made with Kontakt Factory Library and Stormdrum for few types of drums.

Quality is so-so, especially 1st violins. Kontakt's violins are very slow and you can hear that they're struggling with melody.

Anyway, I hope it's close to original. It was made from transcription I made, so it's not 100% the same as original.


----------



## Sensium (Apr 25, 2020)

man, this is perfect!!


----------

